# Hope for my Chinese Algae Eater



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I have two Chinese Algae Eaters. One in my 60 gallon and one in my 10 gallon. The one in my ten gallon is a fat, fat, fat fish. I've been worried about the one in my 60 for a while, because I never saw him eat even though there is algae present in the tank. I put some waffers in there and he almost never seemed to find them due to the tank size. He disappeared for a solid week up until this morning and he is skinny. Like, he's no larger than his spinal cord and head, really. 

I decided to scoop him up and put in him the 10 gallon. He doesn't appear diseased in any way. He just never ate. He's eating on a waffer in the 10 tonight but is really weak. I hope he gets better. =(


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

maybe he was just scared if you recently put him in the 60, a 60 gallon is a big change for a fish kept in a small crowded pet store tank.


----------

